# D&D 24 gallon stocking



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

For Xmas I got a D&D 24 gallon and I was wondering how many fish can go in it without overstocking. So far me and my dad have decided on loads live rock 2 clown fish and a load of invertinrates. Is there anything else that would go with them ???

Cheers jack


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, lots of things, but don't go trying to add so much stuff at once. It's better to let the tank stabilize between additions, because too much too soon will cause a crash which wipes out everything.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

So how Many fish can fit in it???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

5 gallons of water is needed to support every inch of fish, roughly, assuming adequate circulation/aeration. 
Saltwater holds much less than freshwater, you see.
So, after your clowns are grown, you max out at one more fish of similar size.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok so 3 fish.
Also what are the best invertibrates to put in???


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

CUC, or corals, or etc.? There's literally an ocean of stuff to pick, so read some stocking books for ideas. That's what I did!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I suggest looking at liveaquaria.com to see what fish's will be suitable for your tank. Look at the nanofish to give you a quick look at which fish will work.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's actually a VERY good idea! College Reefer, where've you been this time?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

haahaa.. this made me think of Dungeons & dragons...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What did? (erfghahkfjdc)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The title of this thread, I would guess.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Aha! I see how that wuold happen.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol wat u on about


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What are YOU on about? This thread's speech patterns are beginning to confuse me...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol me too


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's not even an answer! I'm confused...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

(found the thread!)

So what other fish are you planning to put with it? Not all small fish will work! Did you say something about firefish gobies or was that funlad? I think firefish gobies are supposed to be kept in pairs? Maybe ColledgeReefer knows something about that (of course he does!).

Can't wait for pics! I love clowns.


----------

